# Custom Haying rates for 2022



## McConnellhayco

It's been a couple years since I did any custom haying. With everything going up what's everyone's thoughts on rates you'll all be charging for 2022. I used to charge $2 per bale to swath, rake and bale. Customer could pick up from field. Newest rates published I have found is from 2020, do not really apply since everything has more than doubled since then. However, don't think the market can handle custom rate of $4 per bale. What's everyone's thought and/or plans for this season?


----------



## sea2summit

Custom baling for someone I would do it for $3 laying in the field but there would be a pretty large minimum, $4 to their barn is probably very reasonable this year. Only bid I've put out so far was on some rounds and it's a cascading price starting at $25 for the first 50.


----------



## Hayjosh

I charge by the acre for everything except baling. It doesn't make sense to me to charge by the bale and make less on third cut even though you're still mowing and raking the same acreage as you did on first cut.

I charge $18/acre for mowing. 
$10/acre to rake.
$7/acre to ted
$1/bale


----------



## 8350HiTech

McConnellhayco said:


> It's been a couple years since I did any custom haying. With everything going up what's everyone's thoughts on rates you'll all be charging for 2022. I used to charge $2 per bale to swath, rake and bale. Customer could pick up from field. Newest rates published I have found is from 2020, do not really apply since everything has more than doubled since then. However, don't think the market can handle custom rate of $4 per bale. What's everyone's thought and/or plans for this season?


fuel is up. Twine is up. Equipment is all over the place. But things certainly haven’t doubled. And fuel even looks to be on the way back down according to the barrel price, though who knows whether that will hold up.


----------



## JOR Farm

Haven't done much custom squares, I do a few farms close by in rounds $20 per bale with a 3 bale minimum most times they make a little better but this year might have to count bales as owners will probably short the fertilizer.


----------



## jtcwces

Hayjosh said:


> I charge by the acre for everything except baling. It doesn't make sense to me to charge by the bale and make less on third cut even though you're still mowing and raking the same acreage as you did on first cut.
> 
> I charge $18/acre for mowing.
> $10/acre to rake.
> $7/acre to ted
> $1/bale


You talking about $1/bale for squares correct, just a general estimation, what would it be per 4X5 bale


----------



## Hayjosh

jtcwces said:


> You talking about $1/bale for squares correct, just a general estimation, what would it be per 4X5 bale


I don't do rounds, but when I had a square baler issue during baling and had another guy come in and round bale the entire field, he charged me $10/bale. I already had field raked up. There's approximately 15 square bales in a 4x5 round bale.


----------



## Coniberty Acres

Just did a small job right up the road. Charged $3 a square bale to cut rake and bale.


----------



## KS John

I am getting $15 for 4x5 round bale. Baling only. Mow, rake, bale is $23 in my area. I have heard as much as $30 for Mow, rake and bale. I live in a more depressed area and $30 seems very high to me. Kansas State University has not released custom rate for a couple of years. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------

